# Datasheet en español de PIC16F876



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 2, 2008)

Gracias a la colaboración de El nombre que nos proporciona el material, y por su puesto a su autor José Luís Sánchez Calero del instituto Politécnico de Alicante (actual Cavanilles) podemos compartir a todos ustedes este material.

Espero sea de utilidad.


----------



## ciri (Feb 2, 2008)

Muy bueno... 

Pero ya que estamos.. aprovecho..

Tengo varias de estos documentos que los quisiera imprimir.. alguien sabe como hacer para que queden en un formato tipo libro o revista?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 2, 2008)

Ciri, puedes convertir los archivos a a formatos portables como el PDF. Hago alusión a una respuesta de tiopepe, en este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/pasar-esquema-eagle-pdf-6960/



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> bajate este PDF Creator plus mira en mocosoft
> 
> Se trata de una aplicacion para "imprimir" en PDF y JPG y por tanto sirve para casi todo, como por ejemplo web...
> 
> Una vez instalado solo le debes decir al eagle imprimir y seleccionar la impresora PDF Creator y ya esta-



Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2008)

Muy bueno, a ver si por ahí hay de más PIC y ponerlo todos juntos.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola
El tutorial es muy bueno, pero a la hora de llevarlo a la practica es mejor utilizar el pic 16f887 ya que tiene mejores prestaciones y es bastante mas economico. 
Comparar los precios. 
Estos 2 pic son practicamente iguales, por lo que podeis utilizar este tutorial.

un saludo


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 2, 2011)

Estos aportes ayudan mucho cuando se empieza, sin embargo me doy cuanta que al final es obligatorio saber ingles chingao y eso no me gusta, porque todo tiene que estar en ingles??? En fin gracias por el aporte


----------

